# Male advice much needed



## RN1982 (Sep 25, 2015)

An update on a previous post my husband and I are to go to our first marriage counselling session on Wednesday. I moved out due to him being angry and abusive mentally and emotionally when he was drinking. My plan was to move out for a few months to decompress while we did individual counselling as well as couples counselling. He begged me to stay but my feelings of hurt were so intense I knew it wouldnt be beneficial. Now that I left hes done a 180 he is angry that I left and had told me he only feels 50% invested in trying to save our marriage. His main point of anger is the financial hardship that came with me leaving. I told him I love him more than anything and will do whatever to make sure our marriage comes first but it doesnt seem to make a difference. I just dont understand how he can go from saying i mean more to him than anything but since I left for a short term breather he is now not fully invested. Some insight would be great. Am i fighting a losing battle???


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Could you post this as a reply to your previous post? That makes it much easier to respond sensibly.
Thanks.


----------

